# Security Cameras and DVRs



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Haunting with Cameras and DVRs.
How would you use them?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I missed asking if you wanted to be able to view it on line..


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Jeff,
One more possibilty: The Fright Control Unit in JB Corn's Books sounds awesome. I would like to try it. The idea of letting TOTs scare other TOTs (within a carefully controlled framework) could prove very useful. Not to mention entertaining. The idea of internet access could open this up for interactivity with our haunts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree Boo.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Jeff I am reaching the point where within the next 2 years this will be necessity. Will definitely want wireless with night and day capability in color and a dvr with 48 hour capacity for 4 cameras (min). The idea of being able to watch over the internet is neat but not important however being able to link into my current home wireless would interest me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A decent DVR should give you at least 30 days of viewing.
The commercial units (min 16 cameras) I've been putting in get close to 6 months.
Just increasing the hard drive is will give you what you want.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

something I forgot to mention, is that by having a DVR/Camera system on your home could possibly save you up to 15% on your house insurance premium.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I bought a pair of wireless night vision cameras this past Halloween. I have a lot of stuff sitting out on the front lawn that I don't want disappearing. I use the PC card that allows you to use the hard drive as a DVR and sets it up so it only records if it detects motion. Got some great shots of the neighbors cat taking a pee on my lawn in the middle of the night!!

Randy


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

4 cams min - upgradable to at least 8. Low light/IR a must, wireless preferred and would definitely be interested in audio capabilities as well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Didn't think about adding the audio to the poll, though I would think that would be a given, well for me anyways.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

You don't have an "all of the above" option!


----------

